# New Lahore Coming



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Black Lahore, and I cant wait till they arrive. This is the picture of them that I recieved. Im so excited.  will definatly get more pics up when the get to me.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They look lovely, please do post more pics when they arrive and have a chance to settle.


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

karijo said:


> Gorgeous!!!


I bet you two will be doing a little trading for next year! 

BTW, probably the greatest Lahore breeder that ever lived was located just over the hill from you two, Selden Perry, who owned Perry's Landing in Isleton.


----------



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

just got an e-mail from the person i ordered the birds from and he just got the box today. will be shipping them on mondya morning so should arrive tuesday or wednesday. I cant wait.


----------

